# Employees' Rights in Free Zone Offices



## palos4656 (Oct 17, 2010)

Advice needed:
I've been with the company for 2 years and one month and I'm holding a senior position. 
I was advised that I should not resign under all circumstances because if I will be fired, I will get a benefit of a month's salary for every year of tenure.
Does anyone know of such? Is this a standard policy?
Reply would be appreciated.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You get 21 days salary payment for each year you have worked for the company. This is divided by 3 if you resign.

I don't think waiting to be fired is a wise career move, however, and if you're fired for breaching your contract (after you've had a written warning, or have committed gross misconduct for example), you won't get anything.


----------

